# Core 0 and Core 1 have extremely high temps



## LaloBabo (Oct 12, 2011)

So recently my computer has been overheating (and shutting down). My brother build the computer 07-08ish if i remember correctly. I have to open the case up and have a FAN pointing towards it consistently otherwise it'll overheat in a few minutes. He told me to download speed fan so i can determine what exactly is overheating, I've concluded that the cores that rise to abnormal temperatures randomly. For about a couple days it has been overheating even with the fan on it, the highest temperature I've seen is 58C; it has the little fire icon next to it once it goes to 50C. Here are some recent recordings: 
Core temps 10-12-11


I have 4GB of Ram, but only 3.25 are usable, i'm pretty sure it's because i have windows 7 32 bit. 

Processor: intel r core tm 2 duo cpu e8400 @ 3.00GHz  2.67GHz. 

What can i do about this? If you need any more information, just ask. Thanks.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 12, 2011)

LaloBabo said:


> So recently my computer has been overheating. My brother build the computer 07-08ish if i remember correctly. I have to open the case up and have a FAN pointing towards it consistently otherwise it'll overheat in a few minutes. He told me to download speed fan so i can determine what exactly is overheating, I've concluded that the cores that rise to abnormal temperatures randomly. For about a couple days it has been overheating even with the fan on it, the highest temperature I've seen is 58C; it has the little fire icon next to it once it goes to 50C. Here are some recent recordings:
> Core temps 10-12-11
> 
> 
> ...



First, welcome to TPU with your first post 

You should fill in your system specs, as much as you know about the components including Motherboard, CPU, RAM, PSU, Case, and mostly based on your post... your CPU cooler.

...then maybe help is on the way.

Oh, and are you overclocking it?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 12, 2011)

Have you looked in side your case to see if your cpu fan is working right or if it full of dust?


----------



## LDNL (Oct 12, 2011)

No its not overheating... those are just normal temps. 90-100 is considered overheating.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2011)

Also try realtemp made by a unclewebb here on TPU


----------



## LaloBabo (Oct 12, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Also try realtemp made by a unclewebb here on TPU



Same results




Sasqui said:


> First, welcome to TPU with your first post
> 
> You should fill in your system specs, as much as you know about the components including Motherboard, CPU, RAM, PSU, Case, and mostly based on your post... your CPU cooler.
> 
> ...



Sorry, but i really have no idea about most of these things xD

All i know, which i forgot to mention, is the video card (ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series). Sorry not that great which technology.



LDNL said:


> No its not overheating... those are just normal temps. 90-100 is considered overheating.


If it's not overheating what would you say the problem is D:, also why would it have the fire icon next to the cores then?


Live OR Die said:


> Have you looked in side your case to see if your cpu fan is working right or if it full of dust?


it's working properly and i clean the dust a lot.


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 12, 2011)

Those temps are a little high for stock considering there about on par with my oc, are you using the Intel cooler or aftermarket.


----------



## Homeless (Oct 12, 2011)

Those temps are fine imo.  The fire icon in speedfan indicates any temperature over 50c


----------



## CJCerny (Oct 12, 2011)

Sounds like you are using the little fire icons to determine that your computer is "overheating". I suspect the software you are using is displaying those icons in error and that your temps are just fine. Unless the computer is unstable (crashes randomly when stressed) it is not overheating. Try another temp monitoring app and see what it thinks.


----------



## LDNL (Oct 12, 2011)

LaloBabo said:


> If it's not overheating what would you say the problem is D:, also why would it have the fire icon next to the cores then?



Thats just speed fan, uninstall, problem solved or Is there a real problem or like shutdowns/freezes?


----------



## LaloBabo (Oct 12, 2011)

Batou1986 said:


> Those temps are a little high for stock considering there about on par with my oc, are you using the Intel cooler or aftermarket.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111012/temp.png



I have no idea what that means rofl.


----------



## LaloBabo (Oct 12, 2011)

LDNL said:


> Thats just speed fan, uninstall, problem solved or Is there a real problem or like shutdowns/freezes?



Well i thought it was overheating because my computer shutdown when that temp reaches around 58C

Edit: OHSNAP DOUBLE POST


----------



## LDNL (Oct 12, 2011)

LaloBabo said:


> I have no idea what that means rofl.



Well in conclusion your computer is not overheating. If it was over 80 that would be something to be concerned since you havent done any overclocking but even that still wouldnt be overheating.


----------



## LDNL (Oct 12, 2011)

LaloBabo said:


> Well i thought it was overheating because my computer shutdown when that temp reaches around 58C
> 
> Edit: OHSNAP DOUBLE POST



Well that you did not mention in the first post. In what situations does this happen? While gaming? Browsing the web or what?


----------



## LaloBabo (Oct 12, 2011)

LDNL said:


> Well that you did not mention in the first post. In what situations does this happen? While gaming? Browsing the web or what?



Yea sorry about that, i thought i did. It happens at any moment. Although this was originally a gaming computer, i don't game on it anymore, but one can only assume that it would happen while gaming.


----------



## LDNL (Oct 12, 2011)

You could download intelburn test, run that once and see what happens


----------



## johnspack (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah,  I don't think it's overheating,  my e8400 has gone well past 70c in some cases,  and no shutdown.  Not that 70c is something you'd want to see,  but it shouldn't shut down because of that.


----------

